# Thank you for your invitation…



## kid TJ

Hello! My cousin's wife has invited me to come to visit them in Prague. She has written an email to me (in Slovenian! she is always talking to us in Slovene and she is getting very good at it!). So now I would really like to write something back in Czech. I would be very thankful if somebody could tell me how to say: *Thank you for your invitation, I will be happy to come to visit you during summer holidays!*


----------



## winpoj

Well, there are certainly a number of ways to say this, but here is my version:

If you are on first name terms:

Moc děkuju za pozvání. Rád přijedu na návštěvu o letních prázdninách.

If you are not (a bit more formal):

Mnohokrát děkuji za pozvání. Rád přijedu na návštěvu o letních prázdninách.


----------



## kid TJ

Thank you very much!  I was just wondering: is it the same if I'm a girl? I mean that: "rád", (because in my language it's different if you're a boy: "rad" than if you're a girl:"rada"). Thanks!!


----------



## winpoj

No. Sorry, that didn't occur to me. If you are a girl, replace "rád" with "ráda".


----------

